# Hiya Snowbirds :D



## stevieb808 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hiya guys  
im lookin at headin to spain in next 2-3 weeks , wanna land before xmas . looking at staying spain for winter at least .
i kno its sad , but wanna go benidorm , as liked the tv show , and once had plans with a mate to meet there lol
Is there anyone around there ? or is everyone situ'd elsewhere ? if so , where are you all at ? anyone grouped ? or all loners ?! lol 
ive never been spain , and its my first trip with my MH (only had her few weeks , been livin full time in her for about 3 weeks (shes nearly ready lol) 
so would like to park with other like-minded people if poss , safety in numbers and all that lol

Any thought n advice gladly received 

Be lucky


----------



## MykCamper (Nov 29, 2015)

*Heading south for winter?*

Hi Steve, 
I will be down on the NE coast by the 15th December, not sure yet where the first stop is, so if you want too PM me, I'll let you know.
Mike


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 29, 2015)

MykCamper said:


> Hi Steve,
> so if you want too PM me, I'll let you know.
> Mike



Free members can't use PM


----------



## Deleted member 51254 (Dec 1, 2015)

*wild spots in spain*

Stopped in Roses, Spain on the way down 2 weeks ago. If you want a motorhome site Joncar Camping is open but several motorhomes using side streets adjacent to the seafront without problems.
Now in Benecarlo,  just north of Peniscola. Several paying sites open with Brits on them. There is a good wild spot at the north end on the beach edge just past the harbour. There has been at least 2 motorhomes there every day for last week.
If you like walled hill towns the castle at Morella inland from Peniscola is worth a visit and has a free town motorhome area, no electric though.


----------



## lebesset (Dec 1, 2015)

benidorm is wall to wall with british motorhomers , camping villasol and camping raco seem to be very popular , have a look on google earth 

think they both have websites where you can see the prices ,expensive but big reductions for long stay

wilding is virtually impossible , last time I was there stopped to go to a shop and the police arrived within 10 minutes to move me on


----------



## BrianG (Dec 1, 2015)

​
we are at cala mijo, completely free, no electric. Am considering this for xmas if I don't find a ything better , or, cheaper, or both.
 Anybody else interestedin this area?  A littlebit of company and social crink would be nice. Especially if you could help me learning to play the ukulele!!!!!

                       Brian and Marina.


----------

